# Yasal Uyarı



## Edil Arda

İnternette çeşitli web siteleri üzerinde herkese açık biçimde paylaşılan, paylaşıldığı site üzerinde söz konusu paylaşımların tekrar paylaşılamayacağına dair bir uyarı bulunmayan ya da fotografın sahibi tarafından söz konusu fotografla aynı sayfada yapılmış bir uyarı yoksa fotografınız forumumuzda yasal bir sıkıntı olmadan paylaşılabilmektedir.

Fotografınızın paylaşılmasını istemiyorsanız gizlilik ayarlarınızı değiştirmek ya da fotografın bulunduğu sayfaya bir uyarı mesajı eklemek durumundasınız.


----------

